# Introducing Artus and Cisco



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is Artus, FCI International Champion Title under homologation (from 2 to 43 months) :










And here is Cisco which started shows with success (from 3 to 18 months) :


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Artus and Cisco are beautiful. I hope you like this forum and post often. We love pictures...and yours are great!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh My! I love the color! They both are so pretty.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome. Your dogs are beautiful. They have great colors.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME!! Your dogs are gorgeous and I love their coloring. You are welcome to share stories, pictures, heartache, and joy.....oh, and helpful hints!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How cute. They seeem to both have really thick coats


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Beautiful dogs! You'll luv it here!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhhh Here's the welcome! Artus and Cisco are beauties!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome! Your havs are beautiful!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the group. Artus and Cisco are beautiful. I especially love Cisco's coloring. Love your photos.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome! Beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Your Havs are beautiful! I love their coloring, and your pictures are great. Keep posting them!

And, WELCOME!!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Bonjour Jerome! How fun to have some French doggies on the forum. Artus and Cisco are gorgeous! I do love Cisco's golden honey color. Wow!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome beautiful pups


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Jerome, Artus and Cisco. Your dogs are beautiful and I love their names. Artus and my Kodi could be brothers.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jerome, welcome! Artus and Cisco are beautiful. Thanks for sharing the lovely pictures.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What fun pictures of your guys! They are really beautiful!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome, beautiful dogs! I love all the pictures.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Bon jour!! Oooh La La! Your fur babies are tres chic!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Bonjour Jérôme et bienvenue au forum! Un autre francophone. Et bien, on est peu nombreux ici.  

Artus and Cisco are beautiful! I am in love with Red Havs and your two have such beautiful coats and faces. I hope you enjoy your time at the forum. There are many, many threads on all kinds of Havanese topics, so feel free to ask if you can't find what you are looking for. 

I live near Montreal, QC and have two Havs, Ricky and Sammy who are both over 2 yrs. old. 

Au plaisir de te connaître un peu plus ....


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you to all for your welcome, this forum is very interesting, I am mainly lokking for the difference between European and Amecican havanese. Many European breeders are buying Canadian havanese.
I am also participating to a french forum : http://universbichons.forumactif.net/forum.htm


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Artus and Cisco are beautiful.* :welcome: *to the forum.*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Jerome,

Welcome! What beautiful dogs you have! 

Is it true that dogs are allowed pretty much anywhere in France's public venues? I wish we could do that here, but we have so many laws restricting where dogs can go...it's frustrating.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome. Those are some really pretty dogs.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tiens tiens, un Parisien! Quelle belle surprise...tes chiens sont plus qu'adorables, je suis tombee amoureuse de Cisco.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome, gorgeous coloring on your havs!
& excellent for this forum too. Now when forum members visit Paris, we can visit with you and got our havanese fix!!! That is, if you don't mind!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Tiens tiens, un Parisien! Quelle belle surprise...tes chiens sont plus qu'adorables, je suis tombee amoureuse de Cisco.


Merci Cisco est vraiment de plus en plus doré, il commence les expsoitions et sera à ma prochaine grande exposition de Paris en janvier, la juge adore sa couleur également. Artus lui est champion international depuis sa dernière victoire en Suisse à Lausanne.

Tu peux aussi nous rejoindre sur un forum français si tu le souhaites :

http://universbichons.forumactif.net/forum.htm


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

A picture of Cisco end of last week


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cisco has such a beautiful coat. I love the color!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Such a handsome boy.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, I just love Cisco.
He is a handsome guy and his coloring is beautiful.
Are you planning on breeding him someday?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome. I have enjoyed seeing the pictures of your Havs. I am partial to Cisco. I think Evye will resemble in her coloring but who knows. She lightens every time I blink. Her black markings dissappear overnight. I do not know any french so in my only known English......Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

luv2havs said:


> Are you planning on breeding him someday?


Oh yes, but I need to find the right female, as we want ti keep the color, for Artus also I am planning on breeding


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cisco's coloring is beautiful. It looks lustrous golden to me and I often reminds me of a golden retriever's coloring. It would be lovely to see the lustrous, golden colored Hav puppies.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh be still my heart!!! I would love a Cisco puppy! what a gorgeous hav he is jerome


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cisco est tellement beau, Jérôme. Quelle belle photo!! I love his and Artus's coloring.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is a nice picture of Artus and Cisco taken last with with their friend a black havananese


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just beautiful !


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Great picture. I would love to snatch Cisco. Doesn't it sound like Cisco and Cicero should be together...


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

Quels beaux chiens! J'adore les deux!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are Cisco and Artus in color, I did put the pictures in the September challenge


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are beautiful, Jerome!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Cisco and Artus today :


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

look at those beautiful redheads!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I just LOVE Artus and Cisco's color!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

It's nice to hear from you, Jerome. Your dogs are absolutely gorgeous. My Heath has a similar coloration. I'll be posting some new pix soon. . . a bientot. . . .


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

Accueil! Votre chiens sont tres attrayants. Vous apprecierez ce lieu!  Desole, mon francais n'est pas tres bon ha ha


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

WOW! Just beautiful!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh wow, I just love their coloring! What beautiful babies.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

What lovely coloring they Hav!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

a last picture taken last sunday of Artus and Cisco:


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Jérôme said:


> a last picture taken last sunday of Artus and Cisco:


beautiful


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Great picture, such handsome boys!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are just beautiful!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very handsome boys, Jerome! I always love seeing pictures of Cisco and Artus.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

a last picture of Artus :


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, he is just gorgeous! I've always been in love with both your little ones. I love seeing them.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Both of your boys are gorgeous with such beautiful color!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

GORGEOUS...with a capital G and them some! Super sexy boys, Gucci better not see this thread, she may want a poster to hang on the wall.......:bolt:

Kara


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

WOW, Jerome. He is really beautiful. My Kodi looks a little like Artus.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh both your boys are so handsome!!!!! So beautiful.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

irnfit said:


> WOW, Jerome. He is really beautiful. My Kodi looks a little like Artus.


Your Kodi is also beautiful


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful guys, both Artus and Kodi! And, Kara, if Gucci sees their photos she is likely to want the real thing - not just some poster!!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are some pictures that I just received, they where taken by a professional during a show


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures - gorgeous dogs! Thanks for sharing those, Jerome!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jérôme said:


> Here are some pictures that I just received, they where taken by a professional during a show


He is SO beautiful, Jerome!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

So you not only live in beautiful Paris you have beautiful Havanese!


----------

